# Cheapest way to get Photoshop



## indioli (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi.

I'm havign problems with photoshop. my friend gave me a copy but it doesn't seem to work properly (not sure where she got it from)
I can't afford the full version so was wondering if PS Elements is any good?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 29, 2011)

indioli said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm havign problems with photoshop. *my friend gave me a copy *but it doesn't seem to work properly (not sure where she got it from)
> I can't afford the full version so was wondering if PS Elements is any good?
> ...



One thing for sure, the  uTorrent/Newsgroup "jacked software strategy" doesn't make much sense anymore.


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2011)

The cheapest legal way to get Photoshop is if you are in some form of education system since students get discounts on the Photoshop software - otherwise its a case of saving for the software. 

There are a few alternatives however which won't break the bank:

1) Elements - elements is a stripped down photoshop, but has more than enough for most photography editing needs. There are also a range of cheap/free upgrades/addons online by 3rd parties which can greatly extend the functionality of elements.

2) Gimp - this is totally free and more powerful than elements (its freeware developed) however its interface is somewhat more cumbersome than Photoshop's own.

3) Lightroom - this is not quite as cheap, nor powerful with regard to direct editing power, however its a more refined version of Adobes RAW processing tech combined with a few light editing options and also a cataloguing and library feature. This makes it a good program for streamlining a photographers workflow and organising and is often used along with other editing options as listed above (since they offer more extensive and selective editing options)


----------



## indioli (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try downloading gimp and see how I get on with that.
The disk my friend gave me looks life the real photoshop, but then I can't open RAW images in it and things don't seem to be working as they should, which makes me more reluctant to use it because if it's not the real version then I don't want it to affect the images in a negative way 

I'll also look into lightroom... sounds like it could be useful.  I currently use PMB, which I downloaded when I get my Sony A55, but I've read before that the software that comes with camera's isn't usually much cop.


----------



## elifant (Jul 29, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> indioli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



Not that I'm jacking software, but I'm wondering why it doesn't make sense? I'm to technostupid to be able to figure out uTorrent...not that I haven't tried.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps it doesn't work because you haven't registered it, and it won't work because you _can't _register it


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

elifant said:


> Not that I'm jacking software, but I'm wondering why it doesn't make sense?



Well, it makes sense but it is _*stealing*_.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Perhaps it doesn't work because you haven't registered it,



That is just too funny. I don't waste any time registering anything. Software, hardware warranties, nothing, and they all seem to work just fine.

Actually, trying to register a copy that is already registered on too many computers could be the problem...


----------



## Dao (Jul 29, 2011)

indioli said:


> ...The disk my friend gave me looks life the real photoshop, but then I can't open RAW images in it...



I believe by default Photoshop cannot open RAW file.  You need Adobe Camera RAW.   Also, RAW files from newer camera need a newer version Camera RAW.   If the Photoshop version you have is old, you may not be able to use the newer Camera RAW.


----------



## indioli (Jul 29, 2011)

Is there a limit to how many computers can use it?  I was given a code to go with it and initially downloaded the trial version but then when it ran out i tried the code and some of it seems to still work but the rest doesn't?
I.e. Bridge worked before but now doesn't.
Thanks again Overread for you actual response to my question


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

indioli said:


> Is there a limit to how many computers can use it?



Two


----------



## ghache (Jul 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Perhaps it doesn't work because you haven't registered it, and it won't work because you _can't _register it




why would you register software LOL? installing a cracked version of photoshop is pretty straight forward.


----------



## usayit (Jul 29, 2011)

Overread said:


> 2) Gimp - this is totally free and more powerful than elements (its freeware developed) however its interface is somewhat more cumbersome than Photoshop's own.



Ever since Lightroom, I've been using photoshop less and less which translates to my hesitation to upgrade my obsolete photoshop CS (which was also built for PowerPC Macs).   I loaded Gimp recently (been a long time since I used it on Linux Slackware) and I was pleasantly surprised at the improvements they've made over the years.   It came with the UFraw plugin which supports RAW files including DNG.   Definitely would recommend trying it out...


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> indioli said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a limit to how many computers can use it?
> ...


Only 1, if it's a Student Edition.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

indioli said:


> Cheapest way to get Photoshop


Legally? In the Adobe Education Store: Adobe - at the top of the page, hover your mouse over "Store", then click on 'Education Store'.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheapest way I know of is to go down to the local community college, sign up for one of their cheapest courses.  Get your credentials and then buy through the Education Store that has been linked already.  You can get into a lot of classes for around $100 bucks.  The difference in price between Photoshop CS5 extended is over a thousand dollars...could be the most valuable class you ever attend(or not attend, heck, you don't even need to buy the book).


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 29, 2011)

If you have any friends in college, they can buy student version software with their student ID at school. A lot cheaper.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 29, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> If you have any friends in college, they can buy student version software with their student ID at school. A lot cheaper.


That would be illegal.  It could also get the friends in trouble if the OP ever decided to try to sell it.  

Sometimes I kind of miss Nazi moderators like there are at some of the other forums I visit.  Illegal suggestions removed, the person who made them gets warned or banned....


----------



## Opher (Jul 29, 2011)

3 ways...  mine is the 3rd

1. buy an outdated one for cheap and upgrade it
2. Torrent a cracked version. (DO NOT DO THIS AS IT IS NOT LEGAL)
3. Get a student copy...


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 29, 2011)

Selling the student version or using for commercial purpose is illegal. How about using it on personal computer?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 29, 2011)

Photography is not a hobby for the faint of wallet.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I bought CS4 design premium for like $700.  I dont need CS5.  Happy with CS4.  It is older but at least it is legit and I am the only one with the serial code!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 29, 2011)

indioli said:


> Thanks, I'll try downloading gimp and see how I get on with that.


If you try GIMP and plan on moving to PS later, there is a plugin (though, it might actually be a stand-alone program, not a plugin...) for GIMP that makes it look like Photoshop.  I can't remember what it's called (gimpshop, I think)...

It doesn't change what it does, but it does make the menus, tool icons, and names look the same as they do in Photoshop.

Might be something to look into so you don't have to re-learn everything whenever you get PS...


edit
Here it is:
http://www.gimpshop.com/index.shtml


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> Selling the student version or using for commercial purpose is illegal. How about using it on personal computer?


Selling a Student Edition would violate the EULA, but Student Editions can be used for commercial purposes in North America.


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually it seems the last few months the European student edition is also free of the previous restriction on commercial applications/uses for student editions as well.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> The difference in price between Photoshop CS5 extended is over a thousand dollars...


Photoshop CS5 Extended retails for $999. The Student Edition Adobe of Photoshop CS5 Extended costs $199, an $800 savings (80% off).

Adobe does not sell a Student Edition of Photoshop CS5.

By the way NAPP members get a 15% discount on Adobe products (even Student Editions and upgrades), among many other discounts on hardware, other software, free regular shipping from Adorama and B&H Photo Video, 10 yearly issues of Photoshop User magazine (I got my August issue in the mail today), hundreds of online Photoshop and Lightroom tutorials, a member only Photoshop forum many Photoshop experts frequent, and many other perks.

My NAPP member referrral link is: Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP click on 'Benefits' there at the top to see what they have to offer for $99 a year. It's easy to save the $99 by taking advantage of the all the discounts that are available.

Click on the the tab to get a Free Issue of Photoshop Users magazine too!


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

Overread said:


> Actually it seems the last few months the European student edition is also free of the previous restriction on commercial applications/uses for student editions as well.


That could well be. I only keep track of the North America EULA. (End User License Agreement)


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought Elements for $100, and two weeks later got an email from Adobe offering an upgrade to the full version of CS5 for $300. I don't know how often they do that, or if i was just lucky as hell and hit the lottery. Either way, the student edition is by far the cheapest legal way to do it.


----------



## Dao (Jul 29, 2011)

I remembered a forum member bought a used copy of Photoshop (from garage sales) and Adobe let him upgrade (pay the upgrade price) for the newest version.  Of course YMMV.


----------



## ryan_caldero (Jul 30, 2011)

indioli said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm havign problems with photoshop. my friend gave me a copy but it doesn't seem to work properly (not sure where she got it from)
> I can't afford the full version so was wondering if PS Elements is any good?
> ...



YO! ... I got Photoshop CS. (edited for content)


----------



## adversus (Jul 30, 2011)

ryan_caldero said:


> indioli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...



1.  Reported
2.  Do you steal your camera gear as well? "I can't afford a new lens so I'll just lift one from BestBuy, lulz".

If you can't afford the gear, software, and accessories for your hobby, perhaps you shouldn't engage in a hobby that that puts you in financial distress.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 30, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> indioli said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I'll try downloading gimp and see how I get on with that.
> ...




^^^^^This.


----------



## elifant (Jul 30, 2011)

adversus said:


> ryan_caldero said:
> 
> 
> > indioli said:
> ...



This is America, you are supposed to be able to do what you want no matter what the cost.

Instead of saying the hobby is finacially prohibitive, maybe you could suggest they just try to do photography without photoshop. I've been doing it as a hobby for several months and so far have only regreted not having PS once or twice. Forces me to make better choices about what I take a pic of knowing I can't edit anything out.


----------



## indioli (Jul 30, 2011)

Well many thanks for all your judgemental comments.
The reason the serial code that I was given didn't work is beccause I had downloaded the wrong version of photoshop, so I'm now goign to download it directly off the Cd and hope it works properly.
I've downloaded gimp as well to have a play about with that.

What gives you the right to say who should or shouldn't take up photgraphy?  Do you think you are better than people because you have more money than them?  You have no idea about me or my life or aspirations so please don't judge people!  If you don't want to offer the advice needed by people then don't say anything.

For those of you who have tried to be helpful, thank you very much it is much appreciated


----------



## adversus (Jul 30, 2011)

elifant said:


> adversus said:
> 
> 
> > ryan_caldero said:
> ...



1.  This is America, and we have laws, you can't "do what you want no matter what the cost".  You don't argue against a theft charge by saying the government is "keeping me down and preventing me from doing my hobbies."  That's just a stupid argument.

2.  You are right, of course. You can do photography without Photoshop.  I never use Photoshop, even though I own a copy of CS4.  I personally don't like it, and prefer to use a smaller indie-app (Pixelmator).  The OP has a lot of options out there for image editing, which doesn't require theft.


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2011)

elifant said:


> This is America, you are supposed to be able to do what you want no matter what the cost.


Yep! Not just America, but anywhere in the entire world. 

Photography is actually a relatively inexpensive hobby.


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2011)

indioli said:


> Well many thanks for all your judgemental comments.


You're welcome. That's the way just about any public forum is.

It's to bad you don't get out and about much.


----------



## vtf (Jul 30, 2011)

Ooooh Snap!
I'm gone for just a few hours and see what you've all done.

Elements forever.:heart:


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 30, 2011)

Gimp's a pretty awesome program, once you get to know how it's set up. 

And thieves should be jailed.


----------



## ghache (Jul 31, 2011)

DennyCrane said:


> Gimp's a pretty awesome program, once you get to know how it's set up.
> 
> *And thieves should be jailed*.



How could you send 70% of the world wide internet users in jail? LOL.


----------



## usayit (Jul 31, 2011)

^Troll^


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone need a new camera? I'm going steal myself a new D3x down at the camera shop. I can pick you something up while I'm there.


----------



## MWC2 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd like a canon 5d mark ii and the 135 mm L please.  I can pay you from your troubles in bubble gum and IKEA blue bags.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 31, 2011)

oooh...I do love Ikea.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 31, 2011)

Take a photo class at the local college and order it as a student. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## indioli (Jul 31, 2011)

When did they get Ikea in USA?  I lived in NC for a while (a few years ago now) and no-ne had ever heard of it!
God bless Ikea!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont know, but we have TWO in Texas!!

ETA: Scratch that... we have THREE in Texas. Dallas, Austin, and Houston!


----------



## MWC2 (Jul 31, 2011)

There is an IKEA in NC now as well. My DH has happily been employed by IKEA for over 15 years, starting in the Canadian organization and now with the US organization.  I am the Queen of all things IKEA, lol


----------



## brandibell (Jul 31, 2011)

joealcantar said:
			
		

> Take a photo class at the local college and order it as a student.




I agree. I bought Photoshop from the campus book store when I was taking some photography courses and it was considerably cheaper.


----------



## usayit (Jul 31, 2011)

Love Ikea....  common sense furniture.   They weren't always great in terms of durability but they've improved over the years.

There are two in NJ.


----------

